# Standartfavicon bei Apache2



## Tariq (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe ein SuSe 9.2 Server mit Apache2 drauf. Nun möchte ich das Standartfavicon in ein anderes ändern, im moment erscheint ein Pinguin. 
Ich hatte schon bei Google gesucht aber nichts brauchbares gefunden.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

Gruss TAriq


----------



## imweasel (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

hast du mal versucht in deine index im HEAD-Bereich folgendes zu plazieren: 
	
	
	



```
<link rel="shortcut icon" href="favicon.ico">
```
.

Wichtig ist auch, das dein Bild nicht größer als 16x16 bzw. 32x32px ist.


P.S. ich find das es wenig mit Linux zutun hat... sollte man u.U. verschieben!?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Dezember 2005)

imweasel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P.S. ich find das es wenig mit Linux zutun hat... sollte man u.U. verschieben!?


Find ich auch, daher:
mv "Standartfavicon bei Apache2" "/Hosting & Webserver/"


----------



## Tariq (16. Dezember 2005)

Hallo imweasel



			
				imweasel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hast du mal versucht in deine index im HEAD-Bereich folgendes zu plazieren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir ist schon klar, dass ich das bei jeder Seite einfügen kann. Jedoch will ich dass ich für den ganzen Apache bzw. Virtual Host das gleiche Favicon habe, egal auf welcher Seite ich gerade bin.


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Dezember 2005)

Packe einfach ein Icon in die DOCUMENT_ROOT.

Viele Browser schauen von alleine nach, ob dort eine Datei namens "favicon.ico" existiert.


----------



## Tariq (16. Dezember 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Packe einfach ein Icon in die DOCUMENT_ROOT.
> 
> Viele Browser schauen von alleine nach, ob dort eine Datei namens "favicon.ico" existiert.



Geht leider auch nicht... Es hat ja schon ein Favicon, wieso sollte dann der Browser noch ein anderes suche...


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Dezember 2005)

Dann ersetze halt  das vorhandene Favicon durch dein eigenes.

Warum ein Browser es sucht, kann ich dir nicht sagen...dass er es aber tut, kannst du in jedem Logfile eines Webservers nachlesen.


----------



## Tariq (19. Dezember 2005)

Ich weiss leider nicht wo das schon vorhandene liegt, mit suche nach *.ico hatte ich nur das von mir gefunden.

TAriq


----------



## Tariq (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich hab mittlerweile mein Problem gelöst. Das Favicon ist nun im Webserver root und der Browser sucht dies auch bei jedem Request. Mein Firefox hat jedoch das Standartfavicon gecached und somit immer das alte Icon angezeigt. Ich hab dan mal das Icon direkt mit http://..../favicon.ico aufgerufen und dort dann paarmal aktuallisiert. Danach wurde es auch bei den anderen Sites angezeigt.
Merci vielmalls für eure Hilfe!

Gruss TAriq


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Dezember 2005)

Dann markier den Thread auch bitte noch als erledigt.


----------

